# Searching for cute jackets/coats



## csuthetaphi (Jan 15, 2007)

I have been searching for months to find the cutest winter coat. Its pretty cold here in Ohio, but everywhere I look all I can find are the typical black/tan/navy wool coats or puffy coats. I want something colorful and different (yellow, orange, purple), maybe a wool blend. Right now I have a long pink coat, but I want something new, especially since things are on the winter clearance racks! Jackets are welcome too, I wear them all year round!

Can anyone help me with maybe a good store or website? Thanks!!


----------



## Katja (Jan 15, 2007)

*I was perusing Urban Outfitters website, and they have the most adorable coat.  Let me go find it...*


----------



## Katja (Jan 15, 2007)

*What do you think?  I <3 it, but it might not be your style.  

http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/shopp...roductID=26653*


----------



## Katja (Jan 16, 2007)

*I'm guessing you hate it. :/ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 16, 2007)

victoriassecret.com


----------



## csuthetaphi (Jan 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*What do you think?  I <3 it, but it might not be your style.  

http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/shopp...roductID=26653*_

 
So cute!!! That is great because I have an Urban Outfitters near me! Thank you so much!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 17, 2007)

have u ever tried looking at Ann Taylor... yes i know that store is kinda on the $$$ side but man do they have some nice winter coats


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_have u ever tried looking at Ann Taylor... yes i know that store is kinda on the $$$ side but man do they have some nice winter coats_

 
Perhaps Ann Taylor Loft, isn't that a cheaper version of Ann Taylor? Or see if there is an Ann Taylor outlet near you. That's my Mom's favorite place to shop and she always gets amazing deals.


----------

